# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ból stawów ,kości

## paweeeel1

Witam! Od roku odczuwam bóle stawów i kości. Ból nasila się podczas bezruchu. Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego z tym problemem i zlecił wykonanie badani krwi i moczu (Morfologia, czynnik reumatologiczny, kwas moczowy, ogóle badania moczu). Badania zrobiłem w ubiegłym tygodniu. Dzisiaj byłem u lekarza po wyniki. Okazało się, że mam zwiększoną liczbę leukocytów (10,1 norma 3,8 - 10) poza tym wszystko w normie . Czynnik reumatologiczny w normie <10. Czym mogą być wywołane te bóle skoro czynnik reumatologiczny w normie? Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Stratus13

poczytaj trochę o celiakli bezobjawowej. Jedną z przypadłości są boleści stawów i nie wiem czy nie kości.
W każdym razie przypomina reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów. Spróbuj odstawić totalnie pszenicę na miesiąc.
Tylko pamiętaj , że gluten jest wszędzie. Każde pieczywo, każde zboże własciwie, ciasteczka .....nawet w szminkach jest.
Zostają Ci Warzywa, gryczana i jaglana, mięsko ....

----------


## monika4567

Często przyczyną bólu stawów jest zużywanie się i brak ruchu co prowadzi do zaniku elastyczności chrząstki. Ja stosuję suplement diety, który mi lekarz przepisał i czuję ulgę. 4Flex sport bo ćwiczę, ale są też dwa inne odmiany produktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez mam tendencje do tycia a to przekłada się na stawy głownie na kolana ciekawy jestem ile musiałby
m zażywać preparatu 4flex ?

----------


## monika4567

Zgodnie z ulotką. Czyli jedna dawka na dzień przez 3 miesiące, ale efekt widać już wcześniej  :Smile:  te 3 miesiące to optymalne stosowanie  :Smile:

----------


## Stylion_pl

Nikt nie powie tak na 100% w jakich dawkach należy go używać,wszystko masz napisane na ulotce i wystarczy się do tego dostosować. Bóle stawów to także brak żelaza jak i innych pierwiastków.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

Witam!

Zgadza się, optymalny, rekomendowany czas stosowania preparatu 4Flex to 3 miesiące w dawce 1 saszetki na dzień.

Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

te trzy miesiące to niedużo tylko ciekawy jestem czy w tym momencie zażywania 4Flex mam przestać uprawiać sport ?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> ja tez mam tendencje do tycia a to przekłada się na stawy głownie na kolana ciekawy jestem ile musiałby
> m zażywać preparatu 4flex ?


Witam!

Zgadza się monika4567, zalecana dawka preparatu 4flex to jedna saszetka na dzień. Nie należy przekraczać zalecanej porcji do spożycia w ciągu dnia. 

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a gdzie mogę zakupić 4 Flex w aptece tez jest ?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> te trzy miesiące to niedużo tylko ciekawy jestem czy w tym momencie zażywania 4Flex mam przestać uprawiać sport ?


Witam!

Nie, nie trzeba przerywać uprawiania sportu. Suplement diety 4flex można przyjmować i jednocześnie nie rezygnować z aktywności fizycznej.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> a gdzie mogę zakupić 4 Flex w aptece tez jest ?


Preparat 4flex, tak jak pozostałe produkty z naszej oferty - 4flex cassis oraz 4flex sport można kupić w aptekach na terenie całego kraju.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Powodów bólów stawów jest sporo.
Ciężko odgadnąć co Ci dolega. Może gluten jak gość wspomniał albo i żelazo czy inny pierwiastek.
Również leptyna , hormon wydzielany przez tkankę tłuszczową a znajdowany w dużych ilościach w zdegenerowanych stawach , jest postrzegany jako źródło dewastacji ich.
Możesz zażywać również suplementy. Jest ich mnóstwo na rynku.
Wydaje się , że suplementy  są w obecnych czasach zaganiania rzeczą niezbędną ale w poważnych problemach  nie mogą być traktowane jako coś głównego na Twoje schorzenie. Bo to jak cyt. "rozrzucanie worków z cementem i mówienie że buduje się taras"
Podstawa to odżywianie w pełni przyswajalne tzn warzywa. Soki wyciskane a nie kupne
Dalej to rezygnacja z cukrów bo to powód glikacji chrząstki stawowej.
Nie przesadzaj też z produktami zwierzęcymi.
Jeżeli sprawa zaczęła się  zauważalnie nagle to jest szereg bakterii które są odpowiedzialne za taki stan.
Z doświadczenia mojego ( patrz stopka postu)  często za takie bóle odpowiedzialne są produkty metabolizmu różnych pasożytów. Dobrze jest zrobić chociaż elektro-skan pod tym kątem. W większości schorzeń to bakterie są odpowiedzialne za  takie anomalie zdrowotne u młodych ludzi. 

Zdrowotności życzy warszawski terapeuta
W razie pytań kontakt przez priv mail - patrz nick

----------


## Włodka

Czy ten preparat 4Fleks ,można stosować przy refluksie , chodzi o to że przy przyjmowaniu ostrych lub nieprzyjemych smaków występuje u mnie refluks .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co będzie jak 4 Flex nie pomoże na bolące stawy  ?

----------


## Galina

Tak jak przy każdym bólu ,należy pójść do lekarza . 4fleks jest dobrym suplementem ,wzmacniającym nie tylko stawy ale i mięśnie . W moim przypadku pomógł .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 Flex zawiera takie składniki że "muszą" pomóc no chyba że jest bardzo poważny problem

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Czy ten preparat 4Fleks ,można stosować przy refluksie , chodzi o to że przy przyjmowaniu ostrych lub nieprzyjemych smaków występuje u mnie refluks .


Witam!

To indywidualny przypadek. Zalecam zatem konsultację z lekarzem, który dysponuje specjalistyczną wiedzą.


Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale można pomóc 4 Flex poprzez ćwiczenia rehabilitacyjne ?

----------


## Dziunia

Trochę nie dowierzałam w możliwości tego specyfiku , ale okazało sie że pomógł mi . Już po dwóch
miesiącach odczułam ulgę

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

Witam! Bardzo miło słyszeć, że suplement diety 4flex pomaga. Dodam, że zalecany czas stosowania tego suplementu dla właściwego jego działania to okres minimum 3 miesięcy. 

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A można go brać z innymi lekami? Przyznam, że mam już swoje lata i parę chorób.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> A można go brać z innymi lekami? Przyznam, że mam już swoje lata i parę chorób.


Witam ponownie! Ze swojej strony zalecam skonsultowanie się z lekarzem, który najlepiej będzie wiedział czy stosowanie suplementu 4flex z Pani zestawem leków będzie odpowiedni.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Lusina

Mam podobna sytuacje i stosuje z powodzeniem 4flex . Niestety trzeba wykazać się cierpliwością bo skutkuje po 3 miesiącach. Jednak warto bo regeneruje chrząstkę .

----------


## Wrote

Mnie najbardziej pomógł naturalny nutraceutyk, który był z oleju z małży nowozelandzkich. Zwróć uwagę, żeby był to olej, a nie proszek

----------


## Aquamelior_pl

Ja także uważam,że niezbędna będzie tutaj konsultacja medyczna z lekarzem,który na pewno pomoże i doradzi. Nie wykluczam też że możliwe będą dalsze i nieco bardziej skomplikowane badania ja k na taką przypadłość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja w okresie wiosennym  staram się "zabezpieczać" swoje stawy dużą porcją kolagenu nigdy mi to nie zaszkodziło.

----------


## Wyka

Zacznij od lekarza . Ja po wizycie u lekarza zaczęłam stosować 4flex i po trzech miesiącach stawy były jak nowe.

----------


## dogaj

Do tej pory nie stosowałam żadnego preparatu na stawy . Teraz po tylu pozytywnych opiniach na różnych forach , zamierzam spróbować 4flex. Może wrócę do długich szybkich marszów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z tymi lekarzami jest różnie lepiej działać prewencyjnie jak mnie na wiosnę lub jesień pobolewa w kręgosłupie to  to zażywam 4 Flex po około miesiąca przechodzi.

----------


## Arwena

Hej. Szukam informacji właśnie dotyczących tego suplementu. Chciałabym zacząć biegać, ale ze względu na duże wahania wagi mam problem bólem stawów i nie chciałabym ich dodatkowo obciążać. Czy ten suplement pomógłby mi na tyle aby wzmocnić stawy i umożliwić bieganie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ruch to podstawa. Tylko trzeba umieć się ruszać dobrze  :Wink:  jak coś boli to polecam spytać lekarza, albo fizjoterapeuty. Mi lekarz zalecił brać 4Flex na wzmocnienie mięśni i stawów i dał skierowanie do fizjoterapeuty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry wieczór,

Optymalna kuracja suplementem 4Flex to min. 3 miesiące.

Zapraszam na naszą stronę www w nowej odsłonie w celu znalezienia dodatkowych informacji.


Życzę niebolących stawów!  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## nikoś

mi na bole stawow najbardziej pomaga lyprinol, stosowalam inne leki ale niestety bol mijal tylko na pare godzin a potem znowu bylo to samo... polecam go bo jest bezpieczny dla organizmu, inne leki ktore bralam niestety obciazaly zoladek, watrobe... w te leki "rozpuszczalne" tez jakos nie wierze , mi nie pomagaly

----------


## oe4flex

Dzień dobry,

Wszystkich zażywających 4Flex i nie tylko zapraszam na naszą odświeżoną stronę internetową, a tam polecam nasze poradniki mówiące jak efektywnie dbać o stawy.

Życzę niebolących stawów!  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Co mam zrobić z bolącym kolanem? Sporo się ruszam w ciągu dnia i nagle zaczęło mnie boleć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Świetnie. ostatnio widze, ze wszyscy stosuja cudowny 4flex:/ bez jaj, czy są na forach jakieś inne osoby oprocz ludzi z firmy??

----------


## Polonia

Ja o tym suplemencie usłyszałam w reklamie , jestem trochę sceptyczna nastawiona do reklam , jednak tak się złożyło ze miałam jakieś bule reumatyczne , więc zaczęłam brać 4 flex . Tak od ręki to nie przeszło , ale po 3 miesiącach było idealnie.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

Zalecam konsultację z lekarzem - to najlepsze wyjście. Profilaktycznie zalecam stosowanie 4flex, który pomaga utrzymać stawy w dobrej kondycji.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Henna

Bolące stawy to chyba powód żeby zgłosić się do lekarza. może to być jakiś stan zapalny . profilaktycznie nie zaszkodzi 4flex . Ja robię sobie z tego suplementu zimową kuracje i na wiosnę mam wzmocnione stawy i mięśnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Muszę przyznać, że 4flex jest na prawdę skuteczny. Po 3 miesięcznej kuracji zapomniałam co to znaczy ból kolana i teraz mogę więcej biegać.

----------


## Nina_

Szukam właśnie czegoś na stawy, z tym, że jestem w ciąży i wraz rosnącą wagą pojawił się problem. Czy mogę zastosować ten suplement, który polecacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi pomógł 4 Flex a często gram w piłkę halową i bóle kolan i stawów to była codzienność z reguły na drugi dzień

----------


## Ulinna

Mnie stawy nie bolą , ale profilaktycznie funduje sobie wzmocnienie stawów preparatem 4flex . 
Jestem pewna że biegać mogę ile dusza zapragnie i stawy nie będą mnie bolały.

----------


## Katallia

Dlaczego ten kolagen jest taki ważny przy bieganiu? Też dużo biegam, czasami mnie trochę bolą kolana, ale myślałąm, że za długo trwał trening.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stawach jak i w całym naszym organizmie znajduje się kolagen. On łączy nasze tkanki. Z wiekiem traci się zdolność do produkcji kolagenu dlatego widać nam zmarszczki, a stawy się wycierają i trzeba je "naoliwiać" jakimś suplementem diety takim jak np. 4Flex

----------


## Kazimiera

Czy osoby starsze mogą stosować 4flex . Dużo pozytywów czytam na temat tego preparatu. Ja sportu juz nie uprawiam ale dużo chodzę na długie szybkie spacery .

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Szukam właśnie czegoś na stawy, z tym, że jestem w ciąży i wraz rosnącą wagą pojawił się problem. Czy mogę zastosować ten suplement, który polecacie?


Witam! Ze swojej strony pragnę dodać, że kobiety w ciąży przed zastosowaniem preparatu 4flex powinny skonsultować się z lekarzem. 

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Czy osoby starsze mogą stosować 4flex . Dużo pozytywów czytam na temat tego preparatu. Ja sportu juz nie uprawiam ale dużo chodzę na długie szybkie spacery .


Dla osób starszych rekomenduję stosowanie 4flex Silver z wapniem oraz witaminą D. Wapń jest potrzebny do utrzymania zdrowych kości oraz pomaga w prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu mięśni. Z kolei witamina D bierze udział w prawidłowym wchłanianiu/wykorzystaniu wapnia, pomaga w utrzymaniu prawidłowego poziomu wapnia we krwi, utrzymaniu zdrowych kości oraz prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu mięśni.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Anwena

Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do brania tego preparatu?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do brania tego preparatu?


Już spieszę z informacją. Chciałam przekazać, że kobiety w ciąży i matki karmiące piersią przed zastosowaniem suplementu diety 4flex powinny skonsultować się z lekarzem. Ważne też jest prowadzenie zdrowego trybu życia i stosowanie zrównoważonej diety dla zachowania dobrego stanu zdrowia. 

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy prawdą jest że 4 Flex jako jedyny na rynku zawiera największą ilość kolagenu ?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> a czy prawdą jest że 4 Flex jako jedyny na rynku zawiera największą ilość kolagenu ?


Witam ponownie! Zgadza się, 4flex zawiera aż 10 g unikalnego hydrolizatu kolagenu – Fortigelu.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Kindi

W jaki sposób kolagen zawarty w 4flex działa na stawy?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> W jaki sposób kolagen zawarty w 4flex działa na stawy?


Zawarty w składzie Fortigel to kolagen. Z kolei kolagen to białko, które stanowi budulec macierzy chrząstki (95%),
a białko w postaci peptydów pomaga utrzymać zdrowe kości, wspiera wzrost i utrzymanie masy mięśniowej. Dodatkowo zawarta w składzie witamina C pomaga w prawidłowej produkcji kolagenu w celu zapewnienia prawidłowego funkcjonowania chrząstki.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> W jaki sposób kolagen zawarty w 4flex działa na stawy?


Zawarty w składzie Fortigel to kolagen. Z kolei kolagen to białko, które stanowi budulec macierzy chrząstki (95%),
a białko w postaci peptydów pomaga utrzymać zdrowe kości, wspiera wzrost i utrzymanie masy mięśniowej. Dodatkowo zawarta w składzie witamina C pomaga w prawidłowej produkcji kolagenu w celu zapewnienia prawidłowego funkcjonowania chrząstki.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a tak zwane przyswajanie się 4 Flex  zależy od czegoś czy u osób w różnym wieku jest inne ?

----------


## zygmunt555

też mnie to ciekawi bo mam prawie 60 lat i jak ten kolagen zawarty w 4 Flex wpłynie na mój cały organizm ?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> a tak zwane przyswajanie się 4 Flex  zależy od czegoś czy u osób w różnym wieku jest inne ?


Witam! Przyswajalność 4Flex jest uzależniona głównie od wieku i stanu zdrowia. Kluczowa jest także forma podstawowa preparatu. Łatwiej przyswajalne przez organizm są saszetki z proszkiem niż np. tabletki. A 4Flex dostępny jest właśnie w poręcznych saszetkach.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> też mnie to ciekawi bo mam prawie 60 lat i jak ten kolagen zawarty w 4 Flex wpłynie na mój cały organizm ?


Kolagen to białko, które stanowi budulec macierzy chrząstki (95%). Białko w postaci peptydów pomaga utrzymać zdrowe kości, a także wspiera wzrost i odbudowę chrząstki stawowej. Dla osób w wieku 50+ zalecam stosowanie 4Flex Silver + wapń + witamina D.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Ada45

Mam sporą nadwagę niestety kolana najbardziej na tym cierpią . Ponieważ jestem na diecie odchudzającej , mam pytanie ,czy mogę przyjmować 4flex .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaszkodzić nie zaszkodzi a skoro może pomóc to warto spróbować. Ja z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że 4 jest skuteczny i wzmocnił moje stawy.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Mam sporą nadwagę niestety kolana najbardziej na tym cierpią . Ponieważ jestem na diecie odchudzającej , mam pytanie ,czy mogę przyjmować 4flex .


Witam! Oczywiście, że może przyjmować pani suplement diety 4Flex. Dodam, że prowadzenie zdrowego trybu życia i stosowanie zrównoważonej diety jest niezbędne dla zachowania dobrego stanu zdrowia.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## kimero

Przyczyn może być wiele między innymi borelioza, niedoleczone anginy często skutkuja zainfekowaniem paciorkowcem, kandydoza i wiele jeszcze innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam już swoje lata i zastanawia mnie czy ten 4flex jest w stanie pomóc osobom po 50-tce?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Mam już swoje lata i zastanawia mnie czy ten 4flex jest w stanie pomóc osobom po 50-tce?


Witam ponownie! Dla osób 50+ rekomenduję stosowanie 4flex Silver z wapniem oraz witaminą D. Wapń jest potrzebny do utrzymania zdrowych kości oraz pomaga w prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu mięśni. Z kolei witamina D bierze udział w prawidłowym wchłanianiu/wykorzystaniu wapnia, pomaga w utrzymaniu prawidłowego poziomu wapnia we krwi, utrzymaniu zdrowych kości oraz prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu mięśni.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 Flex swietna sprawa nareszcie odetchnełam, kolana nie dawały mi spokoju

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy można łączyć 4 Flex z innymi preparatami np: na odchudzanie ?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> czy można łączyć 4 Flex z innymi preparatami np: na odchudzanie ?


Tak, oczywiście. Stosowanie suplementu 4Flex można łączyć ze stosowaniem suplementów wspomagających odchudzanie.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## tinamala

Czy 4flex  można stosować z  lekami np na nadciśnienie.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Czy 4flex  można stosować z  lekami np na nadciśnienie.



Ze swojej strony zalecam skonsultowanie się z lekarzem, który oceni czy stosowanie suplementu 4Flex z Pani zestawem leków na nadciśnienie będzie wskazane.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie 4 Flex nigdy nie zawiódł po co mam go zmieniać co roku na jesieni mam problem ze stawami od kiedy używam 4 Flex mój ból ustąpił co prawda to kurację zaczynam od września.

----------


## Gocha_na

Ja profilaktycznie biorę 4flex przez zimę. Na wiosnę stawy mam jak nowe, gotowe do biegów .

----------


## piter87

spróbuj wykonywać ćwiczenia gimnastyczne rozciągające, chodź na basen lub na rehabilitację a jak to nie pomoże wtedy jeszcze raz udaj się do innego lekarza może postawi trafną diagnozę

----------


## Hanna12

Zgadzam się z tym że ćwiczenia na stawy są pomocne. Ale suplement tez nie zaszkodzi a nawet w moim przypadku pomoże. Biorę 4flex. Kiedyś to było dla wzmocnienia stawów i uzupełnienia colagenu w chrząstkach. Teraz biore profilaktycznie.

----------


## Jadzwinia

Czy to 4flex jest w tabletkach czy do rozpuszczenia?  Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Czy to 4flex jest w tabletkach czy do rozpuszczenia?  Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania.


Suplement diety 4Flex dostępny jest w formie wygodnych saszetek z proszkiem, który łatwo można rozpuścić w wodzie, mleku lub soku. Co do przeciwwskazań to należy pamiętać, że preparat ten przeznaczony wyłącznie dla osób dorosłych, a kobiety w ciąży i matki karmiące piersią przed zastosowaniem powinny skonsultować się z lekarzem.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 miesiącu ciąży, powoli zaczynają doskwierać mi bóle kolan. Pewnie to z dodatkowych kilogramów ale zastanawiam się czy taki preparat jak 4Flex może być stosowany w ciąży?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Jestem w 7 miesiącu ciąży, powoli zaczynają doskwierać mi bóle kolan. Pewnie to z dodatkowych kilogramów ale zastanawiam się czy taki preparat jak 4Flex może być stosowany w ciąży?


Kobiety w ciąży przed zastosowaniem suplementu 4Flex powinny skonsultować się z lekarzem, tak jak napisałam ww wcześniejszej wypowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Jadzwinia

> Suplement diety 4Flex dostępny jest w formie wygodnych saszetek z proszkiem, który łatwo można rozpuścić w wodzie, mleku lub soku. Co do przeciwwskazań to należy pamiętać, że preparat ten przeznaczony wyłącznie dla osób dorosłych, a kobiety w ciąży i matki karmiące piersią przed zastosowaniem powinny skonsultować się z lekarzem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Agnieszka Czarnecka
> ________________________
> Online Ekspert marki 4Flex



Dziękuje za odpowiedz. Na szczęście ciąża i karmienie już poza mną. Więc jestem osobą dorosłą. Pytałam czy jest to do rozpuszczenia bo jestem na tyle dorosła że mój organizm źle znosi tabletki a lepiej preparaty w płynie. Tak więc będę mogła go wypróbować.

----------


## Macha

Na jakiej zasadzie działa 4flex? Czy pomoże na każdą dolegliwość stawów? I czy chodzi wyłącznie o stawy kolanowe, czy wzmacnia równomiernie wszystkie stawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na jakiej zasadzie działa 4flex? Czy pomoże na każdą dolegliwość stawów? I czy chodzi wyłącznie o stawy kolanowe, czy wzmacnia równomiernie wszystkie stawy?


\


Z tego co wiem to działa kompleksowo na stawy, pomaga w utrzymaniu zdrowych kości i wpływa kompleksowo na cały organizm.

----------


## puchacz

Ja biorę 4flex nie tylko na kolana ale na inne stawy również. Preparat ten ma dobrze przyswajalny kolagen, który regeneruje chrząstki stawowa.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Na jakiej zasadzie działa 4flex? Czy pomoże na każdą dolegliwość stawów? I czy chodzi wyłącznie o stawy kolanowe, czy wzmacnia równomiernie wszystkie stawy?


Suplement 4Flex będzie pomocny osobom cierpiącym na wszelkie dolegliwości stawowe związane z degeneracją tkanki chrzęstnej takimi jak: nawykowe zwichnięcia barku; problemy ze stawem łokciowym zwane potocznie „łokciem tenisisty""; dolegliwości w obrębie stawu biodrowego; problemy ze stawem kolanowym: przy urazach łąkotek, zerwaniu więzadeł, po zabiegach artroskopowych; przeciążenia, skręcenia, zwichnięcia stawu skokowego. Wspomagając prawidłowe funkcjonowanie łańcucha kostno-stawowego jest on także wskazany dla osób po złamaniach, skręceniach. Dodatkowo 4Flex może być z powodzeniem stosowany jako komplementarna terapia wspomagająca przy leczeniu osteoporozy.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Matti123

Ja miałem również problemy z bólem stawów, głownie kolanowych. Mogę polecić preparat Ch Alpha Plus, po miesiącu stosowania zauważyłem znaczną poprawę, bez zmiany trybu i częstotliwości treningów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

akurat 4 Flex ma najwyższą dawkę kolagenu i bardzo dobrze się przyswaja ja po 2 miesiącach stosowania 4 Flex czuję dużą poprawę.

----------


## Maggi

Jak długi okres trzeba poświęcić aby odczuć znaczna poprawę?

----------


## onlineekspert.4flex

Zalecany okres stosowania suplement diety 4Flex to okres minimum 3 miesięcy. W tym okresie można spodziewać się zwiększenia ruchomości i elastyczności stawów.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## martila

Muszę spróbować tego suplementu profilaktycznie, ponieważ zbliżą się wiosna a co za tym idzie więcej ruchu na świeżym powietrzu.  Profilaktycznie wzmocnienie stawów przyda sie.

----------


## NieznajomyPan

Płacą wam za reklamę tego 4flexu  :Smile: nie jest to może zły produkt ale wydaje mi się,że znam trochę lepszy .
Dodam ,że uprawiam sport długie lata i sam go na sobie próbowałem a jest to Animal Flex Universala w puszce jest 44 saszetek i bierzemy 1 dziennie do posiłku w którym mamy chociaż odrobinę tłuszczy -lepsza przyswajalność produktu.
Animal Flex biora nawet zawodowi kulturyści i sportowcy innych dyscyplin i go chwalą  :Smile: 
w każdej saszetce jest 8 tabletek żeby dawki były odpowiednie a cena już od 90 zł za 1,5 miesiąca kuracji 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojego taty przez zime wszytko było ok ale jak wnuczek na rower chciał iść a dziadziuś musi się schylać to padło na stawy. Ból podobno straszny. Okładał kapustą ale tanie naturalne sposoby nie działały. Brał zatem arthroblock forte , oo tak to dawało radę. Elastyczne stawy nawet przy jeżdzeniu z wnuczkiem na rolkach  :Smile:

----------


## aleczka856

jeżeli tak bardzo bolą stawy , to bardzo pomocny moze się okazac jakis na prawde dobry suplement . Od pewnego czasu , w sumie niedawno , wszedł na rynek kolagen w postaci hydrolizatu blue calorad gsh polska . Kolagen ma to do siebie ,zę jst pozyskiwany z ryb słodkowodnych , jest w postaci w płynu , w związku z czym jest lepiej przyswajalny i co bardzo wazne ,ze jego skład , jest najbardziej zbliżony do tego ludzkiego kolagenu .

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Poniekąd mogę się zgodzić, ból kości i stawów to często objaw złej diety i braku witamin, zacznij od ich uzupełnienia wapniem i magnezem, to też poza wzmocnieniem stawów pozwoli Ci na uniknięcie skurczów.

----------


## soksana88

Zgadzam sie  z Aleczką856 . Taki płynny kolagen bardzo dobrze wpływa na stawy . I faktycznie zmniejsza ból stawów .A co do Blue Calorad  od gsh polska to jak najbardziej polecam . Mój tata ma dośc duze problemy ze stawami . a to łokieć m kolano itd . A od dłuzszego stosowania tego kolagenu ból się znacznie zmniejszył . takze warto .

----------


## Hepatica

Korzystnie na utrzymanie zdrowych kości i stawów wpływają suplementy, które zawierają shilajit, czyli naturalną wydzielinę skalną. Powstaje ona w głębokich grotach skalnych, które występują w niektórych masywach górskich. Preparat powinien zawierać jej oczyszczoną i skoncentrowaną postać (10:1), a ekstrakt standaryzowany być do 20 % kwasów fulwowych.

----------


## dirim

no ten Blue Calorad to jakaś nowość chyba bo pierwszy raz stosuję, ale fakt o wiele łatwiej się łyka takie coś w płynie niz w kapsułkach.

----------


## jasna_racja

Z pewnością mój ból stawów nie wygląda jak Twój ale mi zawsze bardzo pomaga olejek lawendowy lub maść końca rozgrzewająca. Jeden taki opatrunek na noc i ból znika na jakiś czas

----------


## panjan

A mi na bole kolan i stop, poza regularnym ruchem oczywiscie, pomogla zmiana butow. Na wygodne, z porzadnie wyprofilowana wkladka. Kupilem na wiosne, z nadzieja, ze cos pomoga, bo troche o tym poczytalem. Kupilem sobie buty firmy Arcopedico i sa to chyba najwygodniejsze buty jakie nosilem. Lekkie, nic sie nie poniszczyly,  a sporo w nich chodzilem. Do tego stopy nawet po dluzszym spacerze nie puchna.

----------


## Wajla

Immunocal jest jak najbardziej ok - na mnie działa bardzo dobrze, czuję sie ok a każdy katar który złapię jakos tak łagodniej przechodzę!

----------


## Finanka

no wlaśnie sama zaczełam brać ten immunocal z czystej ciekawości. zeszły sezon prawie cały czas chorowałam i nie chciałam w tym roku tak samo. dlatego wspomagam się jak mogę a immunocal chyba jest całkiem dobrą opcją!

----------


## Afiszka

no przy tych mrozach to immunocal jest czymś co zdecydowanie pozwoli podnieść odporność. ja biorę od jakiegoś czasu i nie groźna mi taka pogoda zmienna!

----------


## Karinkas

no wałasnie zastanawiam się nad jakimiś wspomagaczami odporności - co by tutaj zastosować. i chyba faktycznie zdecyduję się na immunocal - skoro takie efekty!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama też miała problem z bólem stawów i kości. Ma już swoje lata i każdy wysiłek to dla niej trudność. Jako babcia musi czasem wyjść z wnuczkami na spacer, pobawić się ale trudno jest cokolwiek zrobić jak cały czas coś boli. Do tego jeszcze jak robiło się chłodniej to mama zaraz łapała jakieś przeziębienia. Zmieniliśmy więc dietę, wprowadziliśmy owoce i warzywa, do tego witamina C. Dodatkowo znaleźliśmy z mężem w aptece D3 ecovit 2000, jest przeznaczony dla osób dorosłych chcących uzupełnić witaminę D3. Mama go bardzo często zażywa i jej stan znacznie się polepszył.

----------

